
Ask HN: Engineers, how do you share code with your virtual machines? - aismail
My team and I are all frustrated by the current state of things: when you develop your code inside a virtual machine, all code sharing mechanisms seem to suck.<p>What do you currently use?
======
stephenr
It's far from perfect but vagrant + provider of your choice (I'm using
parallels for now, but will probably switch to Veertu when they have vagrant
support) works well enough for me.

Even if you need to do things directly in the vm, this is still a workable
solution I'd imagine.

------
mtmail
What have you tried already? Do you have examples of mechanisms that suck? It
would also help to learn which operating system(s) are involved.

~~~
aismail
My primary dev machine is MacOS. I'm using generally VMWare or VirtualBox to
virtualize Linux machines. I'm really frustrated with what they offer :)

------
smt88
Rsync or lsyncd

------
dman
Git

------
Cypher
dropbox!

